# Can jet black dye damage your hair?



## Ms.Hollywood (Feb 19, 2010)

i wanted to dye hair jet black. can it damage my hair like lightening my  hair can?


----------



## Fine 4s (Feb 19, 2010)

A young lady on this site claimed that after she dyed her hair jet black, her hair either broke off or fell out, I forget. 
Her hair has grown back beautifully since her BC, she's now APL+ if not BSL already.
It could be the dye or her technique in applying the product or post application. Either way it was a back experience for her.
If I remember who I'll PM you with her name.


----------



## ceebee3 (Feb 19, 2010)

They're not usually as bad as dyes that make your hair lighter, but any chemical has the potential to cause damage.


----------



## NikStarrr (Feb 19, 2010)

yea, only rinses I would say have NO affect on hair.  But if you want something that lasts a little longer a semi-permanent black dye would be the next safest thing.  I've used Natural Instincts in Midnight Black with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## naturalpride (Feb 19, 2010)

If the dye has ammonia it can definitely dry out and damage your hair causing breakage.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Feb 19, 2010)

I use Textures N Tones Jet Black Hair color, and before that I used other Jet Black Brands, but I never had damaged hair or shedding from using it. I think everything we use has to have some caution. Just like I used Henna to color my hair Black and my hair was Dry and Breaking badly.

So I am guessing it depends on you and your hair.


----------



## mscocoface (Feb 19, 2010)

naturalpride said:


> If the dye has ammonia it can definitely dry out and damage your hair causing breakage.


 

I have tried black to dark brown and as long as those chemicals are in it my hair will break.  

I have tried them relaxed and natural and even deep conditioned and took really good care of it as well as went without heat and STILL breakage.

Some people just cannot put chemicals on their hair.  I am one of them.  I don't know how your hair handles chemicals like this.


----------



## Barbie83 (Feb 19, 2010)

IMO any permanent dye does damage. Darker dyes do less damage than lightening, but its still damage nonetheless.

Your safest bet is to go with a jet black rinse, which can do done as often as u want with no damage at all.

Or maybe try henna/indigo?


----------



## **SaSSy** (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't believe in double processing, but if you are natural and want to be a perm. color in it would be better than being a relaxer and color in your hair. Maybe hair that is more resistant can get away with double processing, but I have fine hair which would make me bald. 

Even rinses and cellophane have messed me up, the only semi-perm that I tried that hasn't was the Manic Panic in black.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Feb 19, 2010)

NikStar said:


> yea, *only rinses I would say have NO affect on hair*.  But if you want something that lasts a little longer a semi-permanent black dye would be the next safest thing.  I've used Natural Instincts in Midnight Black with no issues whatsoever.



 That's what I would say.  I learned the tip that you can go under the dryer for 20 mins to make the rinse color more lasting.


----------



## MonPetite (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm in agreement with the above posters. I've used hordes of black rinses and black permanent dyes (I'm being melodramatic, more like "several"). My hair takes chemicals well but, I know semi-permanents are best. Beware, Clairols Natural Instincts often acts as permanent color!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Feb 19, 2010)

My hair use to take well to Double Processing when I was younger, but once I hit 30, I had to either give up the Relaxer or use a Semi or Demi Permanent Color! But I have Found Textures n Tones does very well!


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Feb 19, 2010)

What's a rinse? I know what a cellophane and a semi/demi/permanent dye is...

What brand makes a rinse? 

TIA


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 19, 2010)

i've done perm, semi's, and rinses in the darkest blacks of what ever brand.

rinses can leave your hair feeling hard sometimes but other than that it doesnt mess with your hair.  but you have to do it often, especially if you're a co-washer cause they RINSE right out.

semi's or box colors i think are great for going darker.  they never leave my hair feeling hard or dry and they dont wash out in a month having to be re-done, re-done, and re-done. also most box colors now have ammonia free colors (which is what i use) and my hair loves it when ever i need it.

perm colors have the best color.  you can get the deepest darkest blueish or purpleish black you cant find in box colors and 100x more intense than rinses.  but with perm, at least the ones i use, they do use a low developer (10) that can dry your hair out a bit.  also, they're not as permanent as they would like you to think.  i still end up having to re-dye to cover up my previous bleached job.

now i've also gone lighter.  since my hair is natural ink black it doesnt take color unless i bleach it 1st.  now i've done that several times while relaxed and while natural with out issues.  though it does dry out the hair in the long run which then later causes split ends (especially if you dont take care of it like i used to).  i still have about 4-5 inches of bleached hair that hasnt grown out yet. that hair is totally healthy though with no splits and fully moisturized.  but i like darker hair in the winter so i cover it.

bottom line.  if you color your hair, it will feel better after going darker vs going lighter.  but it is still a chemical so there will usually be some kind of a difference vs having your natural color.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 19, 2010)

ladylibra_30 said:


> What's a rinse? I know what a cellophane and a semi/demi/permanent dye is...
> 
> What brand makes a rinse?
> 
> TIA



you can get a rinse at sally's.  one brand is jazzing, comes in a pink bottle.  its what i use.  i've used it in every color too, from pink, purple, black, blue black, red, and now i use it in clear to make my hair shinier


----------



## RockCreak (Feb 19, 2010)

ladylibra_30 said:


> What's a rinse? I know what a cellophane and a semi/demi/permanent dye is...
> 
> What brand makes a rinse?
> 
> TIA


 
A rinse is a temporary hair color.  It usually fade away within the next wash or two... sometimes more.  Clairol and Rioux both make rinses.  But please note that some rinses act like a semi permanente color.  Especially depending on how one process it.

For example (I'm speaking of a rinse color), when hair is poo/con the shaft is open which allows for the color to be deposited.  Some people will sit under a warm/hot dryer for more of the pigment to be penetrated deeper making the color acting as if it is semi/permanente.  

Usually with color you have to be careful.  It is ok to double process if you know how to do it correctly and "when" to do it.  I think that for some people, when they double process, they try to do the two together or too soon, which will cause for added problems.  Some people continue to repeat the double process every few weeks or so and apply it incorrectly in which you would then have a double processed chemical- be it perm/relaxer and a double process color.  At some point your hair is bound to fall out/shed/break.

I'm not even going to speak on the people who color their hair dark and have a "green" highlight or tint to it. 

I'm not even going to mention bleaching the hair.... that's another whole topic.  I can't even count how many folks I've seen bald because of bleaching.

I'm not going to preach on color, but just wanted to share some information.  For those wanting a little bit more info, you can always PM me.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok, thx ladies. I've used a rinse before (I remember using Jazzing years ago - my hair seemed stiff afterwards.) Now, I use Clairol Radiance Colorgloss Semi-Permanent dy - I love that it makes my hair fill like it has substance and loads of body similar to the effects of a hard-core protein treatment. 

So, rinses are usually pre-mixed (???) whereas other dyes are not? Is that the difference too?


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ms.Hollywood said:


> i wanted to dye hair jet black. can it damage my hair like lightening my hair can?


 
I think lightening (lifting color) can be more harmful that darkening (depositing color) can be more harmful. And Permanent Color on relaxed tresses is a big fat *NO-NO* (trust me 'cuz I know all about it).  It is uber important to still take care of hair that has been chemically treated. 

All I can tell you is to be certain that you want Jet Black hair because if you want another color down the road you'll have to get the color 'lifted'. it can be safely done by a professional beautician - I had mine done 10+ years ago when I wanted to go from Blue Black to Coco Brown w/Honey Hi-Lites.


----------



## Ms.Hollywood (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks ladies. I just hate rinses because they tend to have that greenish tint when ur hair is in the sunlight


----------



## merilusmims (Feb 20, 2010)

I use revlon colorsilk in blue black about twice a year and since it has no ammonia i dont get any damage.I deep condition before hand and after hand continously and i have not yet had a setback, Its long lasting even withmy wetbunning or cowashes


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Feb 20, 2010)

merilusmims said:


> I use revlon colorsilk in blue black about twice a year and since it has no ammonia i dont get any damage.I deep condition before hand and after hand continously and i have not yet had a setback, Its long lasting even withmy wetbunning or cowashes



I was about to post the same thing. I started using revlon colorsilk permanent about a year and I had no damage. I do one every 6mths and apply rinses in between if needed. Matter of fact I did my hair yesterday and I had no breakage. I think depositing color is less harsh than lightening.


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 20, 2010)

Another suggestion is Bigen but you might want to do some forum searches because the results can be pretty good or pretty bad.


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 21, 2010)

Whenever I use Silken Black by Textures & Tones my hair grows like crazy. I thought it was just a fluke so I went a while without it, and sure enough my hair grew slower. When I dyed my hair with it again I had amazing growth.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 20, 2010)

MahoganyJazz said:


> Whenever I use Silken Black by Textures & Tones my hair grows like crazy. I thought it was just a fluke so I went a while without it, and sure enough my hair grew slower. When I dyed my hair with it again I had amazing growth.




I just used that hair color and it left my hair dry and it looks like my curls on my left side  have lost definition.  I don't know what to do to fix it! I just BCD a week ago and I'm not going to cut again!


----------



## autumnlesean (Mar 20, 2010)

i used blue black jazz in the pink bottle... i left it on for like 3 hours. and i like it, it always come out shiny & radiant. jus like dye. no hair breakage.. but you may wanna follow up with a moisturizing condish.


----------



## NaturalPath (Mar 20, 2010)

merilusmims said:


> I use revlon colorsilk in blue black about twice a year and since it has no ammonia i dont get any damage.I deep condition before hand and after hand continously and i have not yet had a setback, Its long lasting even withmy wetbunning or cowashes



I used this brand and color about a month ago and I have yet to experience a set back.

Granted, my ends were a little bit dryer than usual but I never really deep condition (though I probably should).

The color kind of faded on me but I wash my hair maybe 2-5 days a week and I try not to use shampoo but I try to at least use a really mild one because of product build up.


----------

